# What color do you call this? Do any of you have pictures that look like her?



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a litter of puppies with my white shepherd and my friends black and tan shepherd. I bred her so we all could get us a puppy from them. The black and tan's grandmother was white so was thinking might have a white in the bunch. Well ,she had us 12 puppies which was a lot for her 1st litter and took very good care of them all. She did not have one white one but did give us 3 black, 1 tri color and the rest I don't know what to call them. I called them sable at first but the older they get (9 weeks Sat.) they white is coming out and they are loosing the black in their coat. They are looking more blonde to me now. I was wondering if anyone had a puppy that looks like ours and if you could post of the beauty they will turn into. Thank you for reading. I am new to the site am look forward to reading and learning more about the ones I love.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe Fawn colored? Seems a little light colored to be a fawn though. Pups can really change colors as they grow and I don't have much experience on that since I am only now raising my first pup.

I've seen a few Fawn colored sheps on this site but haven't met one in person. 

Here is a link to another Fawn.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/439457-fawn-gsd-f.html


----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you. I love the picture. I am thinking about keeping two. Just want to know what color to call her. We are also keeping a black male. He is starting to get the tan in his legs a little more as he grows.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

These pups may still just be sable - sable pups change a lot during the first year, the most dramatic coat changes being in the first 4-5 months of the pup, as their puppy coat sheds out and their adult coat comes in. 

I'm curious as to what your tricolor looks like, can you post a pic?


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Could definitely still be sable. Here's my girl when she was a puppy. They do have a wise variation of colors though that are not "standard" if you'd like to check out K9 pines kennels out of NC they produce some wild shepherds that I adore and your puppies resemble the fox color she produces as well! Cute pups!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't believe you can get a sable puppy out of a white and a black and tan...

White is recessive...meaning the white dog has 2 white genes right?

Sable is dominant, so the black and tan can't carry the sable gene either.

Therefore, not possible to get a sable pup.

I'm fairly certain to get a sable...one of the parents has to be a sable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

martemchik said:


> I don't believe you can get a sable puppy out of a white and a black and tan...
> 
> White is recessive...meaning the white dog has 2 white genes right?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is possible to get a sable out of a breeding where one parent is white. White is not really a color gene, but a masking gene: dogs have the white masking gene _in addition to_ a regular color gene, but if they inherit two copies of the white masking gene, then the white will be expressed, and hide (mask) what ever regular color gene the dog has. So a dog may be sable, but it cannot be expressed as it is being hidden by the white masking gene. The sable color gene from the white parent may still be passed on and expressed in the offspring.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Yes, it is possible to get a sable out of a breeding where one parent is white. White is not really a color gene, but a masking gene: dogs have the white masking gene _in addition to_ a regular color gene, but if they inherit two copies of the white masking gene, then the white will be expressed, and hide (mask) what ever regular color gene the dog has. So a dog may be sable, but it cannot be expressed as it is being hidden by the white masking gene. The sable color gene from the white parent may still be passed on and expressed in the offspring.



Yep, Happys Sire was White. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

Might be hard to see in the picture of her but her chest, stomach and legs had a mix of white with the tan. The picture are younger she went to he new home and as she grows I am sure the white is showing up more. I also added a picture of one of the black ones she had. One has a tan in between his toes and now starting on his legs. They are 9 weeks tomorrow. We had a variety pack. I can say they have changed a lot in their short time and can't wait to see what they grow into.


----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine do look like yours. All of my even had the same dark mark on the tails. How old are yours now? Can you post a picture if bigger. Thank you.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

kimc02 said:


> Mine do look like yours. All of my even had the same dark mark on the tails. How old are yours now? Can you post a picture if bigger. Thank you.



Their faces almost look unpure, they're fullblooded? Especially the black, it looks like a lab. Here's a bit of Happys progression.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, they are pure bred. The picture of the black one when she was younger.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

do you have more recent pics?
i agree they do not look purebred
the black especially and not just because she is black


----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't have any more pictures on the lap top they are on my phone. Guess it is just a bad picture. I posted the parents picture in the 1st post. We don't even have a lab. The more I have looked at the post on the Ay fawn that is what they look the most like. I live in NC were the K9 Pine Kennels are and will get in touch with them because that is one of the ones they do breed. Thank you for telling me about them.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

kimc02 said:


> Don't have any more pictures on the lap top they are on my phone. Guess it is just a bad picture. I posted the parents picture in the 1st post. We don't even have a lab. The more I have looked at the post on the Ay fawn that is what they look the most like. I live in NC were the K9 Pine Kennels are and will get in touch with them because that is one of the ones they do breed. Thank you for telling me about them.



You're welcome, glad to help!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kimc02 (Aug 8, 2014)

K9-Pines.com: German Shepherds - Ay Fawn


I have my red/tan, my white, my black, and keeping my fawn. We all have one of our own. lol Can't wait to see what she grows into.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Please be careful if keeping multiple puppies from the litter, it can make proper socialization and training MUCH more difficult when you raise littermates!
There is some good info/advice here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/158118-id-love-get-two-puppies-once.html


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That's very good advice. A family member got two littermates and they were very difficult to train. They bonded to each other more than to the family.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

They are cute as can be! They look like happy pups!


----------

